# To make one feel [happy, strong etc.]



## caoutchouc27

"This apology makes me feel not stronger but weaker"

What I'm mainly struggling with is how to translate the phrase 'to make one feel +adj'
Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## majlo

That would be: _Te przeprosiny *sprawiają*, że jestem nie silniejszy, a słabszy._


----------



## arturolczykowski

make me feel - it would be usually something like: sprawiać (in correct form), że czuję  się... but all depends on context. 

Your sentence I would try to translate as:

Te przeprosiny nie sprawiają, że czuję się lepiej, ale (optional -a wręcz przeciwnie, że) gorzej. 

or

Te przeprosiny powodują, że czuję się jeszcze gorzej.

This one is far away from literal translation but sounds better ;-)


----------



## Kos

While on the subject of the verb sprawiać, could it be used in a contruction such as "Zły pies sprawił, że dwieczynka płakała." Would sprawiać be appropriate in saying that something/someone *makes* something/somone cry, get annoyed, scared etc.?


----------



## Trauer

Well you can say _Sprawił, że się wystraszyłem/zirytowałem/rozpłakałem_ etc. but it sounds a bit strange. The best option for me would be to use different verbs for each of this phrases, e.g. _Wystraszył mnie_ (He scared me), _Zirytował/Wkurzył mnie_ (He irritated/annoyed me). On the other hand I can't come up with a better solution for _Make someone cry_ than _Doprowadzić kogoś do łez - Doprowadził mnie do łez _(He made me cry)...


----------



## jazyk

> On the other hand I can't come up with a better solution for _Make someone cry_ than _Doprowadzić kogoś do łez - Doprowadził mnie do łez _(He made me cry)...


In Czech there's the verb rozplakat, but apparently rozpłakać can only be used reflexively in Polish.


----------



## Kos

Thanks for clearing that up for me everyone!


----------



## Thomas1

Kos said:


> While on the subject of the verb sprawiać, could it be used in a contruction such as "Zły pies sprawił, że dwieczynka płakała." Would sprawiać be appropriate in saying that something/someone *makes* something/somone cry, get annoyed, scared etc.?


This is the so called causative use of make. So you need to express this causality in Polish too. There is no 100% equivalency between the English _make _and Polish _sprawić_. This means that the range of translations is quite wide and depends on context. I have a strange impression that Polish _sprawić _is a good equivalent of _make _rather in contexts where the effect is positive, e.g.: He made her smile. -- Sprawił, że się uśmiechnęła. It's not so much the case when the effect is negative.

As to the example with a dog, I've come up with:
Dziewczynka rozpłakała się przez psa. (The little girl burst out into tears because of the dog).
or
Dziewczynka rozpłakała się na widok psa. (The little girl burst out into tears at the sight of the dog.)
Both of these are approximate equivalents of _the dog made the girl cry_.

Another possible translation of the sentence from the first post: 
"This apology makes me feel not stronger but weaker" -- Te przeprosiny nie czynią mnie silniejszym, ale słabszym.
Po tych przeprosinach czuję się słabszy, a nie silniejszy.



​


----------



## kknd

raczej wspomniane „Po tych przeprosinach czuję się słabszy, a nie silniejszy.”, a może nawet „Czuję, że te przeprosiny były oznaką mojej słabości, a nie siły.”


----------

